# First Parade



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's awesome and she's darling!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My favourite part of the picture - his and her sunglasses! Helmet's a nice touch also.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't do a parade w/o a shark helmet


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she's adorable! XD Congratulations on a mostly successful drive!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Cuteness overload! :clap::clap:


----------



## jeannie123 (Oct 21, 2014)

becareful, all of you, when the mini bug bites you it never lets go. love my minis.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Great name for a cutie like her. I had that issue one time when we did our one parade...Smoke will stand well for a good deal of time but not for 45 min plus with people screaming, cars going by, kids in flappy costumes...she was like, okay let's go already.


----------

